# Whos Curtis



## DoggFather (Oct 5, 2005)

What a *******, buying decoys every second and keeps on wearing camo to school every day

:beer: 
DogggggFather

Mizzel


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Mr. Hustad- I hope you dont consider this "Degrating" or "Personal problems with other people"

But these low lifes need to do something else- "SIGH":eyeroll: its to easy to become a member these days :eyeroll:

Anyways- They dont need to know who I am- It seems they already know me- I just hope they quit making nonsense post, and distracting the other viewers of the site.

Have a nice day everyone,

Curtis


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Curtis, looks like you have a jealous follower. Keep being yourself, others tend to envy that.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I wish I had some fans


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

With those stylin new decoys of his, that he recently got from me, he is the talk of the town.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

DoggFather said:


> What a *******, buying decoys every second and keeps on wearing camo to school every day
> 
> :beer:
> DogggggFather
> ...


 I buy decoys and wear camo as much as my wife will let me, so will you be my friend too? :biggrin:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I wish I had some fans


well you do have fans


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Good reliable guy...sold me a call and got it to me safely and quickly.. Thanks curtis, its very unique, and works great. I use my camo backpack for school, IM A *******.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the moral Support- Howlplay- glad you got the call and like it, Travery- I got those dekes, and yes man they are sweet looking!

To many people at school rag on me for wearing the camo- camo back pack, carrying a call or two- it gets old- I say nothing to the Goth's, and slobs, or anything like that- I keep to my own- Wish people could do that in return.

All you ******** take care :wink: AND HAVE A SAFE SEASON!

Curtis

P.S. Mallard- I guess we all are good friends- and part of the ******* community!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Some people look at me when i have a toothpick in my mouth at school.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

haha this topic is pretty fun but yeah I do wear my camo fleece or camo button shirt to classes and It actually looks great when I'm wearing blue jeans, Used to bring my camo backpack when I was in High School. Not a problem with that, alot people do it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

howlplay said:


> Good reliable guy...sold me a call and got it to me safely and quickly.. Thanks curtis, its very unique, and works great. I use my camo backpack for school, IM A *******.


Well I hope the call I sent for FREE for a "buddy in need" is not going to be SOLD!!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

What? I dont get it.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Doggfather:

Looks like you have TONS of supporters. Why you so quiet????

It apears Curtis has a few more friends than you.

"Mess with the bull, you get the horns"

We got your back Curtis!


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Porkchop- Sent ya a PM but that call is going to a buddy in need.

Just thought I'd let you know that for sure- I was tyring to sell some calls I accumlated over the few seasons, so I could pay for my own expenses.

Thanks for sending that call though!

Curtis

P.S. Ya'll make me feel special  :beer:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Curtis, my wife puts up with this crap from her friends. She has a camo purse and loves hunting as much a I do. Her friends try to cut her down because she has a common interest her husband and they, for the most part, wouldn't be caught dead or alive in a blind at 5 am in November. Hang in there, some people just don't get it and never will!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Curtis thanks for the PM!! I hope your buddy likes that call. Like I said if he can get it apart I will retune it for him. It was blowing good in the parking lot of the Post Office but I felt it had a little vibration to it. I could not get it apart. Just stick it in the freezer and try it.

I expect a picture with dead honks from him using the call!! :beer:


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> I expect a picture with dead honks from him using the call!! :beer:


you'll get that picture bud!

curtis


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.castleofspirits.com/loveumessage.html
Maybe this will make you all feel better.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.castleofspirits.com/loveumessage.html 
Maybe this will make you all feel better.

HOLY CRAP!!! :crybaby:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My most comfortable clothing is camo...I've worn it as long and as often as I can remember.

Doggfather, I don't allow personal attacks here. Please reread the rules and consider yourself warned.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Hustad!


----------

